# Orange brand snowblower!



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

https://greenbay.craigslist.org/snw/5969090256.html

Looks to me like somebody's wife is P!553D off and selling his stuff!:sad:

Really? Never heard of the "Orange" brand! And no asking price! :smiley-confused013:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

make an offer


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I think he's just saying orange in terms of the color. It's obviously an Ariens but I'm not sure of the model. If it's close by ask to see it and bring cash.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Looks to be an early John Deere model?


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Note that it says Ariens right on it. I suspect it's a 926LE or similar model with the light but I'm not an expert on Ariens and may be off.


----------



## DuffyJr (Oct 15, 2015)

That there is one of them Aliens.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Tony P. said:


> Note that it says Ariens right on it. I suspect it's a 926LE or similar model with the light but I'm not an expert on Ariens and may be off.


It's a Deluxe 30, The 926LE has a tecumseh on it. If you zoom in on the pic you can see the Deluxe 30 across the top.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Make sure the husband doesn't find out where you live


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

It's a Deluxe 30. 2006 - 2010 ish vintage. Has the piddly small tires.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

D$mn cheese heads,might be Aaron Rodgers trying to sell his...lol


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Freezn said:


> Looks to be an early John Deere model?


other than John Deere, aren't they all either orange, or red?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> other than John Deere, aren't they all either orange, or red?


I think Sno-Tek's are black, and Yamaha's are blue. and Cub Cadet's are Yellow, and Craftsman can be green. So, No !


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> I think Sno-Tek's are black, and Yamaha's are blue. and Cub Cadet's are Yellow, and Craftsman can be green. So, No !


Fiiiiiinnnnnneeeee.....if you want to get technical


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

ih8thepackers said:


> D$mn cheese heads,might be Aaron Rodgers trying to sell his...lol



Can't be Aaron Rodgers machine... according to State Farm, "All his stuff is on fire".:wink:


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

Tony P. said:


> I think he's just saying orange in terms of the color......


Well,I can't really see what else they could be referring to...

Unless the seller is totally insane and believes the snowblower TO BE an orange...I suppose you never know today..:wink:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Sblg43 said:


> https://greenbay.craigslist.org/snw/5969090256.html
> 
> Looks to me like somebody's wife is P!553D off and selling his stuff!:sad:
> 
> Really? Never heard of the "Orange" brand! And no asking price! :smiley-confused013:


I bet that's one of those Ariens clones


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

topher5150 said:


> Fiiiiiinnnnnneeeee.....if you want to get technical


Let's put it this way - All of the good snow blowers are either Red or Orange - and blue.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

What about the condition of that wheel???? The rest of the orange thingy,(snowblower) looks great except the wheel. Is it just crud or RUST and crud? Can SOMEONE please explain thatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Mike C. said:


> Well,I can't really see what else they could be referring to...
> 
> Unless the seller is totally insane and believes the snowblower TO BE an orange...I suppose you never know today..:wink:


I mean he did say, "Never heard of the "Orange" brand!".


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Us cheese heads up here in Wisconsin just don't have any common sense. It's a shame too since they (Ariens) are made here !!!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Zavie said:


> What about the condition of that wheel???? The rest of the orange thingy,(snowblower) looks great except the wheel. Is it just crud or RUST and crud? Can SOMEONE please explain thatttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you.


In my "opinion" that rust/crud your seeing on the wheel is from snow melt off the axle running down the wheel. The wheels on that axle most likely has never been removed and had a thin coat of grease applied. When out in the blowing snow, some snow will sift down to the axle, then when it melts that rusty water runs down the wheel. 

I had a Ariens of this same vintage with the same issues, till I applied a thin layer of low temp grease on the axles. Problem was reduced quite a bit. Was it gone 100%? No, but it sure helped.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Us cheese heads up here in Wisconsin just don't have any common sense. It's a shame too since they (Ariens) are made here !!!


Yup Harleys are made in cheese land too,I got to admit cheese heads know how to build Snowthrower's and motorcycles,but still Can't stand their football team!!!😖😖😡


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm looking at that "Orange" Blower and even though it's somewhat oblique, I see a black logo next to the headlight just below the Chute Crank, with the word *"Ariens"* emblazoned on it in orange lettering . . . . anyone else see that ?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

There just having fun, I zoomed in on the pic and it's a Ariens Deluxe 30 from 2010 or so


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Vermont007 said:


> I'm looking at that "Orange" Blower and even though it's somewhat oblique, I see a black logo next to the headlight just below the Chute Crank, with the word *"Ariens"* emblazoned on it in orange lettering . . . . anyone else see that ?


Don't tell me you were fooled by the Ariens sticker. They go for $5 on eBay from China. I think it's a White Snow Boss 800ST or maybe a 950ST - in orange. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Tony P. said:


> Don't tell me you were fooled by the Ariens sticker. They go for $5 on eBay from China. I think it's a White Snow Boss 800ST or maybe a 950ST - in orange. :icon_smile_big:


Humm - So. for $5, I can slap an Ariens sticker on a guys Honda, and then offer him $1K less ! 

Can I get Hyundai stickers and put them on an a Mercedes that is for sale ? LOL


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

this is the only "orange" brand that I can think of


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You know you want one..


----------

